
FemtoCleaner – A bot to automatically upgrade your Julia syntax - KenoFischer
https://juliacomputing.com/blog/2017/08/17/femtocleaner.html
======
ViralBShah
But will it upgrade your 1 based indexing to 0 based?

~~~
jballanc
(For those not accustomed to checking usernames, I feel fairly certain this
comment was made in jest ;-) )

~~~
ViralBShah
Yes, I made it in jest, thinking that I should say it here before anyone else
does. ;-)

~~~
eggy
My high hopes were then shattered on the rocks below! Partial jest ;)

I am looking forward to giving Julia a third look when it hits 1.0. Great work
by the Julia team!

------
grok2
Every evolving programming language should have something like this!

~~~
ViralBShah
It sounded like magic the first time I heard Keno describe this. But seeing it
built and spread to 700 repos in a few days, it appears obvious in retrospect.
The only question now is - why didn't we do this sooner?

~~~
ChrisFoster
Maturity of the ecosystem and a growing awareness of the problem that this
solves, perhaps?

It's a kind of ripeness for change which, I think occurs in every large
project. There's that gnawing feeling that something is more difficult than it
should be, followed by a sudden realization that the basic tooling now exist
to solve the underlying problem without an epic amount of work.

Attobot has been tremendously helpful, and femtocleaner will be too. Nice work
guys!

